# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Filled Ginneron's Fog (5e)

## Awful

pixel art by me


Three months ago, the earth shook. 
The seas thrashed and hissed against the shore. 
Beasts in the fields and wounds howled and ran madly.
A great and terrible curse has swept over the land. 

Mist that does not lift has swallowed the Kingdom of Ginneron.
Those few who emerge from inside tell grim tales of monsters. 
Nameless beasts stalk the fog. 
The dead walk and sing of hunger for the living.
Men go mad, turning blade and fist and teeth against their kin.

For now, the Fog has not spread beyond Ginneron's borders, but something must be done.
Paladins hearing a holy call.... 
Brave souls seeking family lost within.... 
Vagabonds dreaming of now-ownerless treasures...

All alike have gathered at the border, preparing to delve into-
 
*GINNERON'S FOG*
 


This is a dnd 5e game, played by post on these forums. Assembled at a refugee camp on the border, you and a few others intend to venture into the Fog that has swallowed a kingdom whole - to find the source of the mystery.

Recruitment will be open for two weeks. It's not first come first serve.

There'll be a discord server for OOC, if that's a dealbreaker.

If I've missed anything vital in the information below, let me know.

*Spoiler: Important Lore Elements*
Show


*Ginneron*
_- Blessed be this land, from high to low - 
_

A small and somewhat unimportant kingdom tucked into the great crater made by the ring of the Tulback Mountains, surrounded by oceans in all ways but the south. The west of it is open to the sea; all other approaches must come through the passes to the south, connecting to the Ploughlands. The ground, pebbly and poorly fertile, is oft wooded and sparsely populated, but sheltered in its bowl of mountains the winter weather is surprisingly mild.

There was once a kingdom of giants in Ginneron, and the central capital city, Gantset, is built in and around the ruins of that colossal palace. The Giant's Spire, three miles high, acts as the palace and administration centre, though the higher levels are abandoned and ruined. Here can be found the Cathedra, the seat of power for the church and the Conclave that administers it.

There are two other cities in Ginneron. The coastal city of Wavebreak is tucked against the southern mountains, a bustling port city that has a lively trade with the Ploughlands. From here, Ginneron's tiny navy is based, mainly sailing against reavers that occasionally raid the shores. The third city, lodged in the north-east of the kingdom, is called Vargmount, and its mines provide much of the metal used in the land - iron, gold, and copper.

The people of Ginneron and the state religion worship the God-in-Two, the Duality. It is said the royal family were directly chosen by the hand of the Duality, and should they rule with greed and cruelty, that same hand will strike them down. The current king is King Balthe, a young man who inherited after the death of the old Queen. He is married to King's-Consort Sophia, but they have no children so far.

Like its neighbouring land, near the mountains, beast-cults can be found, lauding the strength and nature of beasts, and honouring the old spirits of nature found in the distant craggy places of the world.

The Fog seems to have begun in the heart of the kingdom, and rapidly spread over a month until the entire realm was submerged within the mist.
*
The Isthman Ploughlands*
_- Take up not the sword! -
_ 

A sprawling lowland nation, fertile from long-extinct volcanoes. The Isthmen are a collection of city-states bound under an elected Over-Prince, founded by a legendary hero who, under instructions from the divine, beat their blessed sword into a ploughshare after a long exodus from a distant land.

There is no standing military in the Ploughlands; but following the legacy of the ancient nameless hero, paladin orders thrive there, enforcing law, defeating evil, and sometimes coming to blows when they have opposing notions of justice. 

The most common religion in the Ploughlands is the Duality, but a surprising number near the mountain borders worship in beast-cults - openly or secretly. It is hardly unknown for worshippers in the secluded countryside to be both beast-cultic and worship at the chapels of the God-in-Two; one takes all the help they can get.

*The God-In-Two*

Life and Death, Summer and Winter, Peace and War - the duality of things is embodied in the God-In-Two, worshipped and placated. They are a distant god, not given to direct words and messages. Most of the priesthood are capable of only the smallest magic, and those with great talent in calling forth miracles are often likely to find themselves a higher rank in the church.

The churches for the Duality are, perhaps fittingly, split between the Cathedra of Ginneron and Isthman, both claiming to be the final authority on the word of the God-In-Two.

*The Beast-Cults*

In the untamed places of the world can be found spirits of power, embodied in the forms of animals. The Beast-cults venerate these as exemplars of life, striving to honour and recieve the blessings of these beings. While not officially illegal, it is frowned upon by the Cathedras, but it is not unknown for rural folk to double-dip, so to speak.

There is and can be no overarching organisation for Beast-cult worship, so the symbols, beliefs, and precipts change depending on the beast spirit.

*Monsters

*That which is imimical to man is often given the label of 'monster'. 
Of these, many kinds are known.
The dragon, rare and fearsome, with a unyielding hunger for treasure of all kinds.
The demon, a cancerous poison, crawling from accursed places.
The devil, a rare and dreadful thing, bargaining with men for their very souls. 
The undead, something trapped between life and death.

All these are told of in stories, but most have only encountered the dangers of the common man - the cold, the hunger, and the bite of beast and bandit.



*Spoiler: Known Peoples*
Show



*Humans*

They're humans; more or less exceptional. The most common people to be found about Ginneron and the Ploughlands.

*Greenskins*

Orcs (female) and Goblins (male) are, against the expectations of many, the same species. In truth, no less intelligent than a man, they dwelled in these lands long before humans crossed the sea. Thousands of years of conflict have driven them out of the more fertile lowlands into the mountains and valleys, where the terrain means no military force has ever been able to force them out. Some clans have made great profit, selling sword-arms, escorting merchants and travellers through the mountains, or simply charging a toll for passage through the passes between the two lands.

Some have integrated into human society, and at least one city in the Ploughlands kneels to an orcish Lord.

The majority hold to the beast-cults, venerating aspects of natural spirits for strength and protection.

Their offspring with humans, whether orc or goblin, creates half-orcs, but like mules, half-orcs can make no children of their own.

*Giantbloods

*Some humans in Ginneron claim descent from the remains of the ancient kingdom of giants that existed before Ginneron intself; the remmants crossbreeding with the newly arrived humans. While the mechanics of such are questionable, the existence of giantbloods is not; their great strength and endurance makes them greatly prized by any who need such power.

Few are found outside Ginneron, but over the course of centuries, some have migrated back and forth between the Ploughlands and Ginneron. While uncommon, sometimes a giantblood is born to a Ginneronic family with no known history of it, provoking theories it may be the influence of the land itself - but there is little proof for such a claim.

Use goliaths if you want to make a giantblood.

*Other beings

*There are other, strange folk about, sometimes; coming from the distant lands across the sea, as humans once did, but what reason do they to delve the Fog? 




*Spoiler: Big 16*
Show


*1. What game system are you running (D&D, Call of Cthulu,   Palladium, GURPS, etc.), and if applicable what edition (Original,   Classic, Revised, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 5th, 10th, etc.)?*
D&D 5E

*2. What 'type' or variant of game will it be (i.e. "Shadow  Chasers"  or "Agents of Psi" for d20 Modern)? What is the setting for the  game  (eg. historic period, published or homebrewed campaign setting,   alternate reality, modern world, etc.)?*
A homebrew setting. Details are pretty fluid outside whats been   established in the previous spoiler. Gameplay will be mostly roleplay   and combat.

*3. How many Players are you looking for? Will you be taking alternates, and if so, how many?*
Four-ish. If players drop out Ill ping anyone who didnt get in to see if theyre interested.

*4. What's the gaming medium (OOTS, chat, e-mail etc.)?*
Play-by-post on this forum.

*5. What is the characters' starting status (i.e. experience level)?*
Level 5, levelling by milestone.

*6. How much gold or other starting funds will the characters begin with?*
Starting equipment as standard. You can exchange starting equipment for   full value. You also get 100 extra gold to spend freely and a common   magic item of your choice. 

*7. Are there any particular character classes, professions,  orders,  etc. that you want... or do not want? What are your rules on  'prestige'  and/or homebrewed classes?*

 No warlocks, bards, wizards or sorcerers, please. 

No homebrew (or UA), please.

*8. What races, subraces, species, etc. are allowed for your  game?  Will you allow homebrewed races or species? 'Prestige' races or   species?*
See lore for the main races about. It's a reduced number from a normal game, but if you can swing me something interesting, I'll definitely consider other things.

*9. By what method should Players generate their attributes/ability scores and Hit Points?*
Standard array. Take average HP, max first level. 

*10. Does your game use alignment? What are your restrictions, if so?*
Alignment is irrelevant, but the character must have the *ability and motive* to properly work with others.  

*11. Do you allow multi-classing, or have any particular rules in regards to it?*
Multi-classing is allowed under standard multi-classing rules, just remember the class restrictions.

*12. Will you be doing all of the die rolling during the course  of  the game? Will die rolls be altered, or left to the honor system? If   players can make die rolls, which ones do they make, how should they   make the rolls, and how should they report them?*
Roll on the forums in the ooc thread or in the discord channel I'll make for the game.

*13. Are there any homebrewed or optional/variant rules that  your  Players should know about? If so, list and explain them, or provide   relevant links to learn about these new rules.*

Everyone starts with a bonus feat.

All characters can cast spells from scrolls as long  as they pass an arcana check DC of 10+(2xscroll level). Failing by 5 or less renders the person failing unable to use that particular scroll. Failing by more than 5 destroys the scroll.

Knowledge and arcana clerics can choose to use Int as their casting stat. This is decided before game start and cannot be changed.

Banned spells:
Goodberry
Guidance
Wish
Anything from Strixhaven
Eldritch Blast

 A few little changes to weapons: 
Spears have reach.  
 Tridents do a d8/d10 to match longswords.  
A dagger can be wielded in the offhand even if the primary weapon isn't Light. 

Feats: 
The Parry feat also works with a shield.
Great Weapon Master can apply to a versatile weapon wielded in two hands.  
 Polearm master requires the weapon to be wielded in two hands to allow the bonus action attack.

*14. Is a character background required? If so, how big? Are you   looking for anything in particular (i.e. the backgrounds all ending up   with the characters in the same city)?*
A paragraph or two would be nice. The campaign isn't quite a horror campaign, but it's not the shiniest of settings either. Magic isn't unknown, but it's not super common, either, and especially spells over fifth level. A rich man, or even moderately wealthy, can have magical healing; the poor must hope for church charity or make do.

The land in the Fog is dangerous, and not every encounter can be won by force of arms. Pick your battles.

You should probably include the following: Why is your character daring the Fog? What are they hoping to find? 

Whatever your background, your character must be willing and able to work with others.

*15. Does your game involve a lot of hack & slash, puzzle solving, roleplaying, or a combination of the above?*
A mixture of roleplay and choppin', with some investigation.

*16. Are your Players restricted to particular rulebooks and   supplements, or will you be allowing access to non-standard material?   What sources can Players use for their characters?*
 No UA or homebrew, please. 
And no Strixhaven stuff either, please, spells or feats or whatever.

----------


## Ophiuchus

I feel like a Giantblood Rune Knight would be appropriate.

----------


## JNAProductions

Is Artificer allowed?
Its not denied explicitly, but I feel I should check anyway.

Not even sure if thats what Id play, but options are nice.

----------


## Kvard51

Feels like a good place for a Twilight Cleric.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

ooooh..... a Goblin.......... yesssssss


But which Goblin are you allowing?

Volos Guide to Monsters?
Mordenkainens Multiverse?
Ixalan?
Zendakar?

I am strongly considering paladin.... but maybe instead, an old concept of a.... suboptimal arcane fighter with a ratty torn spellbook written in gravy stains....

----------


## Heavenblade

Looks really cool! My first thought is a way of mercy monk who is connected to the God-in-Two. Not a worshipper per se, but a part of a small cult who try to walk in the path of the dual deity.

----------


## Tecatin

This looks quite interesting: How would you feel about a variant human paladin from the ploughlands, seeking answers on the source of the plague? hoping to both ensure it cannot spread, and provide some aid for their home town, as well as provide aid to the influx of refugees as a result of the fog? I've got some ideas crunch/fluff wise already, but would prefer to refrain from getting ahead of myself until I know if there's a spot for me.

----------


## Ophiuchus

Hnefa Úlfsdóttir

Rough backstory:
*Spoiler*
Show

Hnefa grew up in a frontier militia outside Vargmount.  Her family held claims on several remote mines and could profit handsomely once the area was safe enough for miners to settle.  But first the Greenskin raiders had to be dealt with.


When she was 13 her unit was overcome by [raiders, beast-cultists, something else?].  Hnefa did not hold her ground, she ran and hid.  After more than a day spent cowering in a mine, she emerged to look for survivors.  She found only bodies.


With her entire family dead or missing, the townsfolk took pity on her.  Aodhàn, a blacksmith and fellow Giantblood, took her in as an apprentice.  Hnefa was a slow learner and got into fights.  But she was physically capable and welcomed Aodhàn's tall tales of the ancient giants.


Hnefa left for Gantset once her apprenticeship was complete.  She had lived long enough in the shadow of her loss.  It was time to witness the Giant's Spire with her own eyes.

----------


## Amnestic

Would a Drakewarden Ranger be possible? I know dragons are rare - current thought a non-inheriting noble scion who either got exposed to a draconic artifact or dragonblood and developed the drake summoning powers.

----------


## Awful

> Is Artificer allowed?
> Its not denied explicitly, but I feel I should check anyway.
> 
> Not even sure if thats what Id play, but options are nice.


Artificers are A-OK.





> ooooh..... a Goblin.......... yesssssss
> 
> 
> But which Goblin are you allowing?
> 
> Volos Guide to Monsters?
> Mordenkainens Multiverse?
> Ixalan?
> Zendakar?
> ...


Volo's Guide version or Mordenkainen's, but no Planeshift-specific versions, please.




> This looks quite interesting: How would you feel  about a variant human paladin from the ploughlands, seeking answers on  the source of the plague? hoping to both ensure it cannot spread, and  provide some aid for their home town, as well as provide aid to the  influx of refugees as a result of the fog? I've got some ideas  crunch/fluff wise already, but would prefer to refrain from getting  ahead of myself until I know if there's a spot for me.


That'd be pretty perfectly fitting.




> Would a Drakewarden Ranger be possible? I know  dragons are rare - current thought a non-inheriting noble scion who  either got exposed to a draconic artifact or dragonblood and developed  the drake summoning powers.


Yeah, that's perfectly fine.

----------


## J-H

Posting interest, although I'm not sure how "magic granted by the gods is very weak" squares away with a 5th level cleric.  That would imply a 5th level cleric is either a prodigy/exception, or may be higher ranking.

Going in as a bishop, if that's the title, might be interesting.  He or she would need to be older and wear the mantle of authority well.

Any specific domains associated with the 2-in-1?

What effect does the fog have on vision?  A lot of spells and class features require vision to work.
If the fog makes everything dim light or darkness, I may go with a tiefling shadow monk.  Something in the mist is calling, and he can't ignore it... but he thinks whatever it is may be something that will either enslave him or be killed by him.

*Spoiler: music for the fog*
Show

----------


## Tecatin

> Artificers are A-OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volo's Guide version or Mordenkainen's, but no Planeshift-specific versions, please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great to hear: I'll get to work on trying to craft more back story information, and sending it your way, as well as building a char sheet,  if that's appropriate.

----------


## Bobthewizard

I'd like to make a goblin druid shaman. Debating either stars or land (mountain). Awful, do you have any concerns about druid spells since there are no arcane casters? Specifically, guiding bolt for the stars druid or lightning bolt for the land druid. I don't want to mess up the theme of the game.

----------


## tonberryking

While you've banned certain classes, are any archetypes for the remaining ones not allowed?

----------


## Awful

> Posting interest, although I'm not sure how "magic granted by the gods is very weak" squares away with a 5th level cleric.  That would imply a 5th level cleric is either a prodigy/exception, or may be higher ranking.
> 
> Going in as a bishop, if that's the title, might be interesting.  He or she would need to be older and wear the mantle of authority well.
> 
> Any specific domains associated with the 2-in-1?
> 
> What effect does the fog have on vision?  A lot of spells and class features require vision to work.
> If the fog makes everything dim light or darkness, I may go with a tiefling shadow monk.  Something in the mist is calling, and he can't ignore it... but he thinks whatever it is may be something that will either enslave him or be killed by him.


Any of the aspects could fit with the God-in-Two as a reflection of part of one of their halves. 

A level 5 cleric is probably considered pretty important, yeah, as a someone with God's blessing. They'd probably have a lot of expectations, even if they hadn't obtained a higher rank in the church.

The Fog will, in areas it is thinner, reduce the visual range somewhat as a baseline. Where it's thicker, it might reduce light levels, reduce visual range even more, or have deletarious effects.

Something calling in the Fog sounds a nice spooky idea.





> While you've banned certain classes, are any archetypes for the remaining ones not allowed?





> I'd like to make a goblin druid shaman.  Debating either stars or land (mountain). Awful, do you have any  concerns about druid spells since there are no arcane casters?  Specifically, guiding bolt for the stars druid or lightning bolt for the  land druid. I don't want to mess up the theme of the game.


No, they'll be fine. It's more the feel I'm going for, I guess - magic is a strange and poorly understood thing. People draw on larger forces that aren't truly understood - nature, God, whatever - and try to bend that into magic and miracles.

Wizards, inherently, are all about magic being categorised and understood. Sorcerers are all about people with magic bloodlines, which is alright to some extent but 

While artificers are also kind of about categorising and understanding magic, they have a lot more - I don't know - experimental feel about them? Of humans using their abilities in technology to start fixing things into place rather than just the right hand squiggles.

All the same, I don't want to restrict people's options and creativity even more, so archetypes and spells available through the allowed classes are all OK.

----------


## tonberryking

Is there *any* possible chance centaurs would work for this?

Edit: or harengon?

In both examples from Just looking at the lore they could be 'beast kin' who aren't exactly happy with all the lion men and minotaurs and hyena hordes or whatever, or centaurs are seen as the "filthy hippies" of the Beast cults and were hunted and nearly driven to extinction? Those who didn't get caught were warily accepted into the humanoid towns and cities?

----------


## JNAProductions

Leaning towards a Druid.

*Spoiler: Pitch*
Show

Tabaxi, from Multiverse. Small size.

*Missus* was a large cat. Easily two feet tall at the shoulder, she was ferocious to anyone who would invade her turf. This, naturally, meant that when Orson, a Giantblooded nature mage, settled into an area around her, he identified her as the master of the domain and gave her tribute. It was a small ritual Orson did whenever he moved-he would find the natural guardian of the area, be it plant or animal, and offer something small. For Missus, it was mostly game-rabbits or coyotes he hunted.

Orson did not spend all his time in Missus' turf, but he enjoyed the company when he was there. He left for a few months, after helping Missus deliver a small litter of kittens. When he returned, he found her listless and starving-some disease had taken her children, and while it had passed on from Missus, she was in despair over the loss of her family. Orson couldn't stay-but he couldn't abandon the cat either. So he took her with him when he left again.

Time and company with Orson, over the years, changed Missus. The catalyst was her naming, when Orson decided to take her with. She steadily became smarter, larger, more magically astute. Until the day came when Orson heard Missus say her first word. He was more than a little shocked, but he was aware of ancient druids having the power to awaken beasts and plants. He spent the next three years working with Missus, steadily elevating her to become a person, more than a beast.

The two left their self-imposed exile about a year ago. Missus traveled with Orson, until three months ago. They were near Ginneron when the fog was let loose, and the two immediately knew it was unnatural. Not feeling confident in Missus' skills, Orson left on his own. Missus tried to talk him down, tried to get him to stay or to take her with, but to no avail. Now, with no sign of her family, she's decided to brave the fog and try to save who she can.


Not making mechanics yet, since I'd like to get the concept approved before I do so.

----------


## Athaleon

I'd be interested. Thinking of going with an Arcane Trickster Rogue, an archeologist type who studies sorcery as best he can from whatever poorly-understood sources he can scrounge up. The Fog would be an intriguing and alarming phenomenon that bears close observation.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Here's *Kric*, goblin shaman druid.

*Spoiler: background*
Show

Kric was a shaman's apprentice for a greenskin tribe isolated high in the cold mountains. He had learned the basics of how to control the blessings of the Beast but still had a lot left to learn when the fog arrived. He watched as the fog spread, rolling up the mountains but stopping well short of his village, blanketing the valley below. The tribe was scared and confused. None of the elders knew what the fog meant, so they decided someone needed to go down and find out what was going on. No one in the tribe had left the mountain in a generation, and those that left had never returned. But the elders still thought it was important. Once the decision was made to send someone, there was little doubt who it would be. The shaman's apprentice was constantly asking the elders for stories about the world below. His curiosity was unbounded and his capacity to ask more and more questions was unparalleled, to the point that most of the elders were excited to get rid of him. He was good with directions and they thought his studies as a shaman could help him. 

Kric was ecstatic when he found out he was being sent on an important mission. He needed to find out what caused the fog, why it is there, and if it is any threat to his tribe in the mountains. So he packed his things and set off, knowing he would find the truth, eventually ending up in the refugee camp. When he arrived in camp, he was a stranger to the people here, but not because of his race. They had seen green skins before, but most of those were civilized, or at least familiar with civilization. Not Kric though. This was his first time meeting people from outside his tribe, and he loved it.

----------


## J-H

Bishop Tair Flan, of the church of Duality, Light cleric.

A dagger would be more optimal than the mace, but he bears not a blade.  With the Warcaster feat, any OAs are more likely to be Toll the Dead or Inflict Wounds anyway.

*Spoiler: bio*
Show


Tair Flan has been a member of the clergy of the Duality since he was a teenager. He was married, once, but magic cannot cure all sicknesses, nor can it bring back those who died of natural causes. After his wife's death, he took solace in his faith and the church. This faith and devotion were rewarded with divinely-granted magic - something not even all of the clergy have. 

As a result of this, he has risen to a position of some responsibility within the Duality church in the Isthman Ploughlands. Tair is usually a voice for calmness and peace. 

However, he has first-hand experience with the consequences of folly, having been called on more than once to help deal with the results of cultists or necromancers who were too good, but yet not good enough, at their craft. His rank is a responsibility just as much as it is a privilege. He will lean on it to gain cooperation when necessary, but not for personal gain. 

In this case, his responsibility is clear - to find the source of the fog, to rescue the perishing, and to bring searing light to the dark evils that no doubt live inside. Some argued otherwise - why risk the leaders? - but what good is a leader who doesn't lead by action and example?

----------


## Tecatin

Put some work in on backstory, for a pitch, spoilered below.
Meet Richard Vimes, a Paladin from Wavebreak's largest trading partner in Ploughshare.

I used the bonus feats to give him Skill expert (Persuasion), and Alert to represent his training and ability to survive ambushes on dark streets, and also because a Paladin with high initiative is really fun to play. 

*Spoiler: Backstory idea*
Show


Age: 23
Alignment: NG
Physical Appearance: Small, about 5 ft 5, pitch black hair with green eyes, and freckles, almost boyish, and thin, with pale skin.
Backstory:
Richard Vimes was born in the city of <insert city name>, a coastal town which enjoyed a long history of trade both with Wavebreak, and other far off nations. Although his family was far from rich, Vimes was raised by loving fathers, who taught their son the importance of keeping things even tempered. With one father being a smith, and the other a Paladin, Vimes would end up joining his father in the paladin order of the moonlit blades, working to keep predators who would prey upon the lower districts.

The rising of the mist resulted in an influx of refugees, the loss of much of Wavebreak's goods as a trading partner, and rising chaos within the city.  As tensions rose between  Ginneron refugees, workers worried about losing their employment, and nobles on how to handle the mists, the blades began working overtime. The Vimes found themselves on the trail of a human trafficking ring, using the influx of Ginneron refugees to prey on the desperate with modified bands of loyalty to keep its members from spilling its secrets. Over the next several months the two uncovered a plot to kill a city council member and frame the Ginneron community for it. Succeeding in stopping the assassination attempt, Vimes and his father were public heroes with targets on their backs.
To prevent Richard from being killed Vimes Sr sent his son to investigate the source of the mists, while things cooled down at home, both in the hopes his son would find answers and to avoid him being the target of another, more successful assassination attempt.

----------


## Ophiuchus

Just to be clear, the refugee camp is on the southern border with the Ploughlands?

----------


## Dexam

> There are other, strange folk about, sometimes; coming from the distant lands across the sea, as humans once did, but what reason do they to delve the Fog?


Expressing interest. 

I'm playing with this concept: A High Elf Arcane Trickster Rogue, who has come from across the seas to retrieve an item of importance that was stolen from the elven lands, and has discovered Ginneron shrouded in the Fog. He'll need to work with others to help him retrieve this item lost to the Fog. Let me know if this concept won't fly, and I'll work on something else.

----------


## Amnestic

Mineva Du Tiger, human drakewarden ranger complete.

*Spoiler: Backstory, also on sheet*
Show


Born the 3rd daughter (7th child) to the noble Du Tiger family, Mineva was never going to inherit anything worth speaking of, and the greatest expectation was that she would be married off to solidify a political alliance. She never paid much care for this, preferring to spend her time in the stables or on hunting groups, and her parents were far more focused on her elder siblings and their own political machinations than trying to tame their wild 7th child. This didn't last though, when her parent's ambitions proved greater than their sense. They acquired a number of vial's of dragon's blood, and sought to use their 'excess' children in enhancement experiments to help solidify their power and perhaps even take the position of Over-Prince. 

The experiments were disastrous, with those who didn't die losing their minds or twisting into horrible half-dragon mutations that had to be put down. Only Mineva and her younger brother survived mostly intact, though Mineva's powers weren't as potent as the Du Tigers had perhaps hoped for. They were sufficient for her to stage an escape (alone) and flee to the wild borders where she could be safe and hone her skills. Her goal: Gain enough strength, allies, and fame, to stand against her blood family, and rescue her brother. Her work was interrupted when word reached her that someone matching her brother's appearance had been spotted going - alone - into the Fog. Though just rumour and hearsay, it was enough to prompt her to action.

----------


## Athaleon

> Expressing interest. 
> 
> I'm playing with this concept: A High Elf Arcane Trickster Rogue, who has come from across the seas to retrieve an item of importance that was stolen from the elven lands, and has discovered Ginneron shrouded in the Fog. He'll need to work with others to help him retrieve this item lost to the Fog. Let me know if this concept won't fly, and I'll work on something else.


Very similar concept to mine  :Small Big Grin:  also waiting for approval.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Oskar the Trash Wizard

No really, hes a Goblin Eldritch Knight Fighter.

*Spoiler: Background*
Show


Coming from the areas of the beast cults of the mountains surrounding Ginneron, Oskar has come down from the mountains to explore the fogs that have come to the feet of the mountains. He had been raised to be a fighter, a warrior of the greenskins, though small he could still be of value to his people. One day he came upon a fire. But this was no normal fire, It burned without smoke, and it did not spread from its stump. It simply.... existed. The fire spoke to him, and whispered to him the secrets of magic. In a few hours it had explained the secrets of the arcane, in an instant, the spirit of fire evaporated and on the stump left behind was a crystal, it was cool to the touch, and when Oskar held it, it contained secrets.... spells.... magic, He would study the magic within the crystal, giving him power to cast the arcane from within himself. Now that he has mastered his own magic, he seeks adventure in other lands, and to discover the source of these new fogs. 


Let's do a goblin party!

----------


## Awful

Would it be possible to get a list of applicants?




> Is there *any* possible chance centaurs would work for this?
> 
> Edit: or harengon?
> 
> In both examples from Just looking at the lore they could be 'beast kin' who aren't exactly happy with all the lion men and minotaurs and hyena hordes or whatever, or centaurs are seen as the "filthy hippies" of the Beast cults and were hunted and nearly driven to extinction? Those who didn't get caught were warily accepted into the humanoid towns and cities?


Well, the Beast-cults aren't cults made out of beastfolk, but people who worship nature spirits and the aspects of beasts, so there aren't really lionmen and minotaur and hyena hordes running about en masse.





> Expressing interest. 
> 
> I'm playing with this concept: A High Elf Arcane Trickster Rogue, who  has come from across the seas to retrieve an item of importance that was  stolen from the elven lands, and has discovered Ginneron shrouded in  the Fog. He'll need to work with others to help him retrieve this item  lost to the Fog. Let me know if this concept won't fly, and I'll work on  something else.


Seems an OK idea to me. 




> Leaning towards a Druid.
> 
> *Spoiler: Pitch*
> Show
> 
> Tabaxi, from Multiverse. Small size.
> 
> *Missus* was a large cat. Easily two feet tall at the  shoulder, she was ferocious to anyone who would invade her turf. This,  naturally, meant that when Orson, a Giantblooded nature mage, settled  into an area around her, he identified her as the master of the domain  and gave her tribute. It was a small ritual Orson did whenever he  moved-he would find the natural guardian of the area, be it plant or  animal, and offer something small. For Missus, it was mostly  game-rabbits or coyotes he hunted.
> 
> ...


Is this Missus meant to be an ordinary wild large cat that was magically enhanced or a nature spirit?




> Just to be clear, the refugee camp is on the southern border with the Ploughlands?


Yes.

----------


## JNAProductions

> Is this Missus meant to be an ordinary wild large cat that was magically enhanced or a nature spirit?


The former. The latter could work, but I like the former more.

----------


## tonberryking

I'm assuming then, that means both centaur/harengon races are out?

----------


## Amnestic

> Would it be possible to get a list of applicants?


Currently posted sheets:

Player
Character Name
Race/Class
Role

Amnestic
Mineva Du Tiger
Human Ranger
Archer/Pet

Ophiuchus
Hnefa Úlfsdóttir
Goliath Fighter
Melee/Grappler

Bobthewizard
Kric Fizig
Goblin Druid
Nature Caster

J-H
Tair Flan
Human Cleric
Divine Caster

Tecatin
Richard Vimes
Human Paladin
Melee(?)/Face

 Darius Vibrtrar
Oskar
Goblin Fighter
Melee/Rituals

----------


## Ninja Dragon

Cool setting. Been wanting to play a 5th lv game for a while too. I'll submit a sheet later.

I'm thinking of a half-orc or orc paladin. The idea is that her village was very close to where the fog was, so it was attacked by monsters, with a lot of causalities. So the village decided to send a few warriors into the fog to find its source and destroy it. My character, who helped defend the village from the attack, was one of them. (EDIT: updated the backstory in the post below).

Question, are Tasha's custom race modifiers allowed? Might help getting some charisma.

----------


## Ninja Dragon

Ok I have a draft. I picked the stats assuming I'm allowed to put the +1 from half-orc in Cha instead of Con, but if I can't I'll just reorder the stats, no problem.

Meet Rantah Mograth, half-orc oath of ancients paladin.

https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2722533

Backstory:

*Spoiler*
Show

Rantah was a half-orc, born in the orc village Garruth, in a small valley near the south border of Ginneron. Its population of orcs and goblins worshipped a bear god named Rugir and lived a rather leaceful life as gunters and gatherers, mostly isolated from the rest of the continent. She was the daughter of a human adventurer who had passed through the village and a local orc. She never met her father, but her mother had raised her like an orc, teaching her to fight and survive in the woods. Although physically weaker than most orcs, her bravery and cunning helped her gain respect from the villagers and she grew up, and eventually she joined the local warrior brigade, responsible from guarding the village from invaders and beasts.

When the Fog came, the village only barely escaped from being covered by it. But it was close enough that the creatures of the Fog started coming out. Fiends and undead came to attack the people of Garruth, kill the beasts in the woods and poison its waters. The villagers fought back, and with the blessing of their god, they managed to repel each wave of monsters. But they knew it would have to stop at some point, or they wouldn't survive. So, a few weeks after the arrival of the Fog, the village's shaman picked the four strongest warriors and sent them in a mission to enter the Fog and discover where the monsters were coming from. Rantah wanted to go, as she was skilled with a halberd, but being physically weaker than the pureblood orcs, she did not get chosen.

Two months passed, and the four warriors never returned. One night, Rantah woke up in the middle of the night, feeling that something was calling her to go to the woods. She went there and found a huge grizzly bear, surrounded by light. Recognizing the manifestation of Rugir, she kneeled. The feeling in her head became stronger, and suddenly, it imparted a mission into her mind. To protect not only the valley, but the entire land, from the Fog, its citizens and its wildlife, and ensure its light did not get extinguished. She then vowed to fulfill that mission.

In the next day, she left the village. She knew entering the Fog alone was suicide, and the village was not going to send another party there. So she had to find allies elsewhere.

----------


## Ophiuchus

Added some backstory tying in to current events.
*Spoiler*
Show

Hnefa had to be dragged out of Ginneron, literally.  She had joined the Cathedra's security corps little over a year ago, despite no particular piety toward the Duality.  Her devotion was to the building, the Giant's Spire.  The long, late night custodian shifts she volunteered for permitted access to the abandoned upper levels.  Ancient carved stone called to her, she felt the power etched into the walls.  Hnefa was hardly a scholar.  Raised in a frontier militia, she barely knew how to read.  Yet she would spend hours tracing and studying those runes.  To her they contained all of the world's secrets.  That is how she scoffed when the fog came.  The solution had to be waiting somewhere up in those towers.  Why were they abandoning that hope?  Naturally she stepped forward at the first opportunity to venture back into the kingdom.



Is it ok to pickup Cast-off plate for my common magic item?  Is the Discord channel using Avrae?  My current build involves a lot of Athletics checks, but without a bot I might happier just swinging around a big hammer.

----------


## Awful

> I'm assuming then, that means both centaur/harengon races are out?


I'm afraid so.




> Currently posted sheets


Cheers for that.






> Cool setting. Been wanting to play a 5th lv game for a while too. I'll submit a sheet later.
> 
> I'm thinking of a half-orc or orc paladin. The idea is that her village was very close to where the fog was, so it was attacked by monsters, with a lot of causalities. So the village decided to send a few warriors into the fog to find its source and destroy it. My character, who helped defend the village from the attack, was one of them. (EDIT: updated the backstory in the post below).
> 
> Question, are Tasha's custom race modifiers allowed? Might help getting some charisma.


Changing around the racial modifiers is absolutely fine. 





> Added some backstory tying in to current events.
> 
> Is it ok to pickup Cast-off plate  for my common magic item?  Is the Discord channel using Avrae?  My  current build involves a lot of Athletics checks, but without a bot I  might happier just swinging around a big hammer.


You can convert armour you already have to cast-off, but you can't get a free suit of full plate out of it.

There'll be a dice roller on the discord, ye. My other game uses Avrae, so it'll almost certainly be that one for this one too.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

just to concur, we can sell our base equipment to buy equipment we want, which could include lets say.... the average cost of a +1 weapon being 300g

----------


## Ninja Dragon

I'm assuming the standard starting equipment are just the stuff you get at lv 1, correct? Because if you go by the DMG, you get over 500gp at lv 5.

Either way, if it's the former, I'm selling my starting chain armor and my second martial weapon to buy a Splint.

----------


## Spore

Would a quarterstaff be considered a reach weapon by the same logic a spear would?

In other news, I am planning a Way of Mercy Monk, which fits the theme of duality very nicely even though I plan him being a hermit who lived in the area where the fog appeared, barely escaping the mists from monster attacks. The idea is a middle aged man dispensing wisdom, some Uncle Iroh thing: https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2723155

Of course I would love to refluff Heward's handy spice pouch to be a tea pouch to provide 10 cups of delectable tea to provide insight to (plus maybe give the party an RP reason for short resting so I can selfishly replenish my ki). I hope this way of providing a party healer is not too magical for your idea of the world. I would assume he exiled himself this way because he would be a valuable asset to any army but he would not like his divine gifts to be abused for destruction.

----------


## Awful

> just to concur, we can sell our base equipment to buy equipment we want, which could include lets say.... the average cost of a +1 weapon being 300g


No buying of magic items in that sort of manner, thanks. 




> I'm assuming the standard starting  equipment are just the stuff you get at lv 1, correct? Because if you go  by the DMG, you get over 500gp at lv 5.
> 
> Either way, if it's the former, I'm selling my starting chain armor and my second martial weapon to buy a Splint.


Yeah, the default stuff listed below a class as their starting equipment.




> Would a quarterstaff be considered a reach weapon by the same logic a spear would?
> 
> In other news, I am planning a Way of Mercy Monk, which fits the theme  of duality very nicely even though I plan him being a hermit who lived  in the area where the fog appeared, barely escaping the mists from  monster attacks. The idea is a middle aged man dispensing wisdom, some  Uncle Iroh thing: https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2723155
> 
> Of course I would love to refluff Heward's handy spice pouch to be a tea  pouch to provide 10 cups of delectable tea to provide insight to (plus  maybe give the party an RP reason for short resting so I can selfishly  replenish my ki). I hope this way of providing a party healer is not too  magical for your idea of the world. I would assume he exiled himself  this way because he would be a valuable asset to any army but he would  not like his divine gifts to be abused for destruction.


...you know, looking up the lengths of a quarterstaff (6 to 9 feet according to wiki), I'll say yeah, they can get reach the same way a spear can, too.

That refluff is absolutely fine. Very nice.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Alright. No buying magic

----------


## Spore

> Alright. No buying magic


Would healing potions be fair game then? Truth be told, my concept is a poor monk which should not even HAVE that much money, but he is a hermit and capable of brewing potions. It would make sense he would have some. 

If not, can I donate the money to charity to have a contact in town? Similar to this (but restricted to one area):




> Rustic Hospitality
> 
> Since you come from the ranks of the common folk, you fit in among them with ease. You can find a place to hide, rest, or recuperate among other commoners, unless you have shown yourself to be a danger to them. They will shield you from the law or anyone else searching for you, though they will not risk their lives for you.


Or extend that to all areas for my background feature, since I have no idea for the actual hermit BG:




> Discovery
> 
> The quiet seclusion of your extended hermitage gave you access to a unique and powerful discovery. The exact nature of this revelation depends on the nature of your seclusion. It might be a great truth about the cosmos, the deities, the powerful beings of the outer planes, or the forces of nature. It could be a site that no one else has ever seen. You might have uncovered a fact that has long been forgotten, or unearthed some relic of the past that could rewrite history. It might be information that would be damaging to the people who or consigned you to exile, and hence the reason for your return to society.



*Tarig, Sage of the Deep Woods*
Human Mercy Monk
AC: 17 HP: 38/38 
PP: 13 PIv: 9 PIs: 16
Conditions: -
Concentration: -

Many people in Ginneron tell themselves the tale of the scholar, that lives in the Deep Woods. An enigmatic entity, never seen often, but always praised by his generosity and kindness. They say he holds powerful magics, that he knows the mysteries of the world and the universe beyond. That he is a demon who rends flesh, or a saint who heals the sick, even a dark sorcerer who raises the dead. The truth however is far more bleak and real.

Tariq was once of the Order of the Scale, a brotherhood dedicated to preserving the balance, protecting Ginneron's inhabitants by help of the old ways. For anything lost there had to be gained something. Any person healed meant a toll on the healing monk. Any foe destroyed meant new life sprung where he stood. The cycle was never perfected, but it was what it was. Until one day, a general of the army decided he could use the brotherhood to win territory. Many monks protested. So the general claimed the abbot provided evidence the abbot was about to commit high treason by murdering the king and was thusly beheaded. The order folded under the pressure, but not just a few monks fled the iron grip.

This was 30 years ago. Almost no one but a few historians remember this, and the ties between Tarig, as he calls himself now and his old self was severed. Every season he reveals himself to random strangers and offers his help in exchange for small favors, really just necessities before vanishing back into the woods. Not this time though. This time the dreaded fog pushed him into society far longer, in search of likeminded individuals who want to investigate its source. Tarig takes a great risk in revealing his presence, but hiding in the forest was not possible any longer.

----------


## Dexam

Updated the table, including my own WIP sheet for Zyrion Tambryth, Elf Rogue (Arcane Trickster)


Player
Character Name
Race/Class
Role

Amnestic
Mineva Du Tiger
Human Ranger
Archer/Pet

Ophiuchus
Hnefa Úlfsdóttir
Goliath Fighter
Melee/Grappler

Bobthewizard
Kric Fizig
Goblin Druid
Nature Caster

J-H
Tair Flan
Human Cleric
Divine Caster

Tecatin
Richard Vimes
Human Paladin
Melee(?)/Face

Darius Vibrtrar
Oskar
Goblin Fighter
Melee/Rituals

Ninja Dragon
Rantah Mograth
Half-orc Paladin
Melee/Divine

Spore
Tarig
Human Monk
Martial Arts/Medicine

Dexam
Zyrion Tambryth
Elf Rogue
Scout/Arcane

----------


## Awful

Cheers for the updated table, Dexam.




> Would healing potions be fair game then? Truth be told, my concept is a poor monk which should not even HAVE that much money, but he is a hermit and capable of brewing potions. It would make sense he would have some. 
> 
> If not, can I donate the money to charity to have a contact in town? Similar to this (but restricted to one area):
> 
> 
> 
> Or extend that to all areas for my background feature, since I have no idea for the actual hermit BG:


I'll allow health potions to be bought, as they're listed in standard adventuring gear.

For the hermit BG, you can give me a category - god, giants, nature spirits, etc, and I'll give you Deep LoreTM that your character can know as the secret, and then it's up to you what you do with it.

----------


## Spore

> For the hermit BG, you can give me a category - god, giants, nature spirits, etc, and I'll give you Deep LoreTM that your character can know as the secret, and then it's up to you what you do with it.


I think the god or gods of duality are a good start, maybe something that henoticed while meditating, or something about nature or nature-y gods that he learned while living in the flipping woods for 30 years.

----------


## Awful

Recruitment closing in three days.




> I think the god or gods of duality are a good start, maybe something that henoticed while meditating, or something about nature or nature-y gods that he learned while living in the flipping woods for 30 years.


Alright.

If he's in, I'll message you the secret once the game starts.

----------


## Prehysterical

Wow, can't believe I missed this. Sounds like a really cool premise.

Meet Gnash and Gash, dynamic duo and eternally squabbling pack siblings. If there are any problems with the wolf's stats, please let me know.

Intended role: Cav archer/lancer/general nuisance
*Spoiler: Background*
Show

It is common knowledge that the goblins and orcs are frequently worshippers of the beast-cults. Gnash is not just a supplicant, however. He is a wolf in goblin's skin.

Born a feeble runt, Gnash was left to die in the rugged mountains that his tribe called home. Whether it was luck or the beast spirits, he was adopted by a doting and protective mother wolf. Gnash was raised in the pack, often subjected to bites by his larger siblings. It reminded him that he was smaller and weaker, but ignited the natural goblin desire to bite back. Eventually, after getting his arms and ears gnawed on enough, Gnash earned the acceptance of the pack. He was not the only runt. A sickly, wincing pup was frequently bullied by the other wolves. Recognizing a kindred spirit, Gnash helped the pup by feeding it and protecting it from the rest of the pack. He learned the lesson that with a partner, he was much more dangerous than he was alone.

The pair grew up together, squabbling and wrestling but always loyal to each other. They learned to hunt together, a deadly duo capable of killing larger animals. Gnash and his "little brother" Gash grew hard and strong, both of their hides covered in well-earned scars from their packmates. Just when things finally seemed to look up, the wolves were ambushed by goblins looking for new battle mounts. Their surprise was great when they found themselves assaulted by a feral goblin!

Both Gnash and Gash were captured and kept together as a curiosity. Tribal shamans saw the pair as a blessed union of goblin and beast, so they were allowed to stay together. Gnash was taught strange things like 'words' and 'weapons' and 'utensils'. He learned the value of spears and bows, tools to make him a better hunter. So long as he was allowed to hunt, in whatever form that may take, Gnash was happy to play along.

The recent appearance of the Fog had been a passing curiosity. Gnash did not concern himself with the humans and their cities and politics. When word reached him of the new, strange beasts wandering the Fog, however, his attitude changed. Creatures that had never been hunted before? How exciting! Things had gotten so boring! He would find and kill these beasts and take trophies from them! Best of all, if he was willing to put up with the mouth-babble of the humans, they would pay him for something that he would do for free! Perhaps if he collected enough shinies, he could strew them around a nest and find a mate. That seemed to work for some birds that Gnash had seen in the trees. Goblins must do the same thing, right? The tall, beautiful, terrifying creatures around the camp don't seem particularly interested in explaining...


If we're still swimming in money after buying equipment, can we upgrade our common magical item to an uncommon one by paying gold? Given the build, I'd really like to get my hands on the Saddle of the Cavalier.

----------


## NiKkatsu

Hello! This sounds really fun. I'm gonna go ahead and submit an artillerist artificer since that class is allowed! I'll offer some buffs and ranged backup, since most characters seem more melee oriented.
I'm thinking of a human. Since we already get a bonus feat for free, would a variant human start with two feats or is variant just banned in this case?

----------


## Awful

> Hello! This sounds really fun. I'm gonna go ahead and submit an artillerist artificer since that class is allowed! I'll offer some buffs and ranged backup, since most characters seem more melee oriented.
> I'm thinking of a human. Since we already get a bonus feat for free, would a variant human start with two feats or is variant just banned in this case?


You'd start with two feats.




> If we're still swimming in money after buying equipment, can we upgrade  our common magical item to an uncommon one by paying gold? Given the  build, I'd really like to get my hands on the Saddle of the  Cavalier.


No buying or upgrading to magical items like that, please.

----------


## Prehysterical

Understood. I'll invest in a healing potion, then.

----------


## The Hellbug

Alright, kind of last minute, but here's Germonde Albret, barbarian.  Still getting the exact backstory details on paper, but the short version is that he had an ancestor long ago, before the people in the mountains' foothills had been brought into Ginneron's fold, who was a great warrior and monster slayer, favored by one of the great beasts: a saint of sorts.  As a favor for her service, when she died her soul was bound to her descendants, of whom there is always one who can channel her spirit in battle to make sure they are never lacking in a champion.  That was a long time ago, of course, and her descendants are now civilized folk of Ginneron.  Germonde is the current bearer of her spirit, was trained for years in isolation with monks and priests to hone this unique power, and is now being sent into the fog to check on/reclaim anything and anyone of value for the higher-ups in his family.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Submitting Alvaro, former devotee of the Duality, and seeker of the source of the fog.

----------


## Awful

Alright.

*Recruitment is closed* and- man, that's a lot of applicants, huh. 

I'll make my choice by the end of today. Thanks for applying, everyone.

----------


## Awful

It was an incredibly difficult choice, and honestly, I would have loved to have taken more, but six, I think, is my limit.
*
Tarig / Spore
Mineva Du Tiger / Amnesiac
Tair Flan / J-H
Germonde Albret / Hellbug
Rantah Mograth / Ninja Dragon
Hnefa Úlfsdóttir / Ophiuchus

*Link for the IC is here: https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...2#post25648182
Link for the discord is here: https://discord.gg/YjsF3nNt

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Have fun every one!

----------


## Tecatin

Have fun  everyone! - if anyone here needs a player for a game, please shoot me a dm

----------


## Ninja Dragon

Thanks folks! I hope you all find games soon too, there were some pretty great sheets in this thread. This competition was just huge.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Good luck and happy gaming! Awful is a great DM  :Small Big Grin:

----------

